# LDI '09 Meet-up and Discussion



## Kelite (Nov 2, 2009)

Since the LDI tradeshow has been named Lighting Dimensions International, I've posted this question in the lighting area of the ControlBooth.
[Edit by Mod: Thread moved, with expiring redirects, to "News" for maximum exposure. After the event, we can move it back to "Lighting" if so warranted.]

Does anyone attending LDI Nov. 20-22 feel like a meet & greet? We've gotten together in the past, so now seems like a good time to ask-

Who are you, and what are your thoughts?


----------



## dramatech (Nov 2, 2009)

I will be there, and have no plans for which day or days, As I only live 40 miles away I am flexible to almost any plans. Might be nice to meet some folks that I only know them by their posts.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Keith,

You volunteering your booth as a meeting place again? It seems to be a tradition. 

I'll be there.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 3, 2009)

The entire Apollo staff volunteers the booth, Dave. It's our pleasure having friends from the industry stop in to 'put a face with the name' and have a few laughs too. (Did I really say that?)
I'll not be attending LDI this year due to several prior commitments but Monty McWilliams, Apollo Marketing VP, will be looking forward to saying hello and showing you the latest new products from Apollo (12 at last count!).


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 8, 2009)

LDI is now less than two weeks away! I shan't be attending this year, but would like to propose

*Noon EST, on Saturday, 11/21/09, 
at Apollo, (Booth#643)*

for the 2nd Annual ControlBooth Mixer at LDI.

As with last year, please post your intentions to attend in this thread, as well as your impressions, interesting products, excitations, disappointments, _et al._ of the show. (Or of dvsDave, for that matter.)

I, for one, will be severely disappointed if Dave has not posted a video of whatever ETC's secret product is, by 6pm Friday, 11/20.


----------



## Edrick (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to attempt to attend however I have two issues facing me 1) Transportation to get there and 2) Currently I'm shooting a short from the 19th - the 21st so not sure yet.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 9, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> LDI is now less than two weeks away! I shan't be attending this year, but would like to propose
> 
> *Noon EST, on Saturday, 11/21/09,
> at Apollo, (Booth#643)*
> ...





That sounds great, Derek!

I hope all attendees enjoy the show. It's good to put a few faces with the names of ControlBooth personalities. After all, community is an important thing regardless of experience, status, discipline, whatever.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 11, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> As with last year, please post your... impressions, ... disappointments, _et al._ of the show. (Or of dvsDave, for that matter.)


Prepare to be [-]amused[/-] amazed by the presence of our webmaster!


Kelite said:


> I'll not be attending LDI this year due to several prior commitments but...


Sounds like somebody's going on vacation. 

Sadly I can't attend, but I hope to be part of the crew again next year. As Derek said I too look forward to some first hand accounts of ETC's new "wonder child".


----------



## Kelite (Nov 11, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Sounds like somebody's going on vacation.




Well, it IS that time of year in northern Indiana! I'll catch up with the hubub and who/what/where of LDI when I get back to the office. I hope you all enjoy the show and come away from it with a few solutions to some of your design challenges (along with a greater appreciation of our ControlBooth 'family')!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry, I'll be attending the IAAPA as it's in my neck of the woods this year.

See you guys next year.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, it was good to meet up with you and a number of other CB'ers while attending LDI in Vegas last year. Enjoy the IAAPA show, and please- try not to gain to much weight while walking the floor trying free samples.....


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, it's like Christmas cookies, there's nothing bad about _those _samples. See you next year.


----------



## JWigPVB (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, myself and two colleagues from our theatre will meet you at noon. Look forward to meeting everyone and learning a LOT!

Jim Wiggins
Players-by-the-Sea
Jacksonville Beach, FL


----------



## Soxred93 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm itching to find out what ETC has in store for us... It's like Christmas come early!


----------



## Kelite (Nov 30, 2009)

So- how did the LDI Meet-up go for those who attended?


----------



## Edrick (Nov 30, 2009)

I kept missing dave as we got there the first day he had just left to go somewhere and then as he got my e-mail and got back we were just leaving then me and my group were late for the actual meet up day unfortunately. But I did meet dave no other CBers though.


----------

